# MTB Tours in Costa Rica



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everybody!!!!!!

My name is Jonathan, I'm from Costa Rica, I love the mountain bike and I understand your passion for this beautifull sport.
If you come to Costa Rica, and you want MTB adventure, we are the best option!
www.guanabikers.com
If you need info about Costa Rica contact us, we can help you.
Bike Tours and Rentals, Liberia, Guanacaste, Costa Rica.

[email protected]

Best regads


----------



## Spike1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Costa Rica January 20th*

My wife and I will be in the Guanacaste region for a week at the end of January. I am looking for a single track tour for myself and also a simpler double track tour for both us. Advice and recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## petaobi (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pura Vida Ride - Playa Danta*

Spike, you might want to check Playa Danta and Pura Vida Ride. They have a fantastic 12km single track trail and great variety of well maintained bikes. A few ticos curved the rail through the forest into the hill by hand! A lot of stunning ocean views on the way.
What's also so great about this spot is that it's not so crowded like e.g Arenal. There are no tourists so when you are finished, you can chill on almost empty beach. Get delicious gelato,coffee or fresh high quality tico food in close by restaurant - Lola's.
For more adventure and exercise, rent a paddle board, ocean kayak or snorkeling gear.

Have a look at google or TripAdvisor and search for Pura Vida Ride
Safe travels,
Obi


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

MAE, yo soy puertorriqueño y viví en Chepe hace un año y medio atrás. Que pena que me enfiebre aquí con el MTB. Regreso a CR en junio/julio y de fijo que quiero rodar por allá ( o como dicen ustedes) clettiar, hehe. Los contactaré para ver en que sitios hay rutas. Lo más probable es que en Turrialba y San José es donde podre rodar. He visto que fuera de Chepe hay dos o tras rutas, Coronado, Sabanilla, etc.


----------



## Goprocowboy (Feb 21, 2012)

I love costa rica and the biking is amazing.


----------



## Goprocowboy (Feb 21, 2012)

As is the weather and people!


----------



## Spike1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Obi,

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately we were already in Costa Rica so I missed your response but, I do have some friends traveling their now so I will pass it along.


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

We are operating new tours in the area. With awesome downhill tracks and stunning views. Please contacts us with any inquire.


----------



## neglect (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, guanabiker, can you PM me with some info? My wife and I will be in Costa Rica in late August. Would love to meet up!


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

*Costa Rica MTB*

Buenos días Neglect!

Thank you for contact us.

We love to show you around; we are located in Costa Rica's North Pacific(Gold Coast) and we have multiple biking experiences to offer you. Cross country, free riding, downhill or just a cool normal bike ride.

Visit us on guanabikers.com or email us for more info.

Let us know were and when are you coming to help you to plan other cool adventures.

Gracias!


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm heading to La ruta this year. I'd like to do some riding, but not too much prior to the race. I'd also like to find a mtb friendly place to stay in Jaco, you know, one which is quiet, secure and place where I can bring my bike in my hotel room. Got any recommendations? I'm not interested in staying near the beach or in a busy/noisy area of town. Any other riders from Canada/USA going?


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there!

Let us see what can we do, we are located up in north pacific. But we have contact down there that can help us. As soon as we get something we let you know.


Gracias!


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

We have the right people and place for you down in Jaco. They can help you to coordinate the pre-ride and a nice quite hotel. Please contact me through guanabiker.com or the email me to give you the details.

Gracias!


----------



## detroitmurph (Aug 15, 2007)

Hola,
I am in CR for the next few months and based out of Heredia. Are there any tours that pick you up from this area and also provide bikes? I am looking for a single day tour.

Thanks!

Murph


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

*MTB ride Heredia*

Buenas tardes Murph!

We have good friends that can take you out for really cheap down in Heredia. Feel free to get in contacts with us through guanabikers.com and we'll help you to coordinate a nice bike ride.

Gracias!


----------



## uvitabikeandkayak (Sep 27, 2011)

*ride!*

Nothing better that ridding a bike in the warm climate of Costa Rica.


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

*We just add another ride to the list!*

Do you want experience the most exiting MTB?

Guanabikers.com

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=446178375426950&set=a.113030345408423.5906.100001043742285&type=1&theater


----------

